# **** Planted Community Tank/Fish Videos****



## Blue angel (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool video. Every time she ate an egg I was like nooo! Lol


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a video of my Planed aquarium community: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGNI...DvjVQa1PpcFNsSakXyiNmGH1wbGk7jhsidyoomZRkUg8=

Another Video of my Planted Community tank:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spNp...DvjVQa1PpcFNsSakXyiNmGFSX_vecWRVuxJSqddCZlqQ=


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

how big is your tank?


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a 130 Gallon. 

Here is an updated Video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cz9...DvjVQa1PpcFNsSakXyiNmGEBRfCRqCZtB3xNHVilB4U8=


----------

